# Sample for Grained Cat Tree



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

I Was asked to Woodgrain a Cat Tree for my Client..... That's a First.... Just built from a 4x4 post and some Plywood .... It will be a Limed Oak Style Finish ,Similar to A Screen She Has in her Master Bedroom. I did not have to Match it Exactly as it will be in Another Space. Just something Fairly Close that would look Good in The Living room Area. I Generally use Oil , but since she had Concerns about that, I will be using Acrylics.... A Fast Dry and Slow Dry Combination . Two Layer Glaze.

Just Awaiting Approval


Michael Tust


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

people are nuts

like the damn cat is gonna give a sh**


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

nice work Michael. You are indeed a craftsman.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Great work as always. I'm a bit surprised the cat didn't ask for mahogany though. 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Wow, that's pretty impressive Sir.

A few years back I was painting out an entertainment room for a couple. They had another painter in doing 3 metal doors to make them look like wood (knots, grain, everything) and two wooden pillars to look like marble.

It was incredible to watch this guy work. He had a 4X8 table with about a 100 little bottles of paint/colourant, etc. His applicators included feathers/rags/artist brushes, etc.

At the end of the job, you couldn't tell the doors weren't wood until you went up and tapped them with your finger.

$600/door. $500/pillar. Absolutely incredible. Guy said there wasn't much of a market for it though. I can understand why.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

chrisn said:


> people are nuts
> 
> like the damn cat is gonna give a sh**


Lol. Those nuts are putting food on our table!


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

chrisn said:


> people are nuts like the damn cat is gonna give a sh**


They Prefer to be called Eccentric ....... 




Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Brian C said:


> nice work Michael. You are indeed a craftsman.


Thanks Brian !


Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Wow, that's pretty impressive Sir. A few years back I was painting out an entertainment room for a couple. They had another painter in doing 3 metal doors to make them look like wood (knots, grain, everything) and two wooden pillars to look like marble. It was incredible to watch this guy work. He had a 4X8 table with about a 100 little bottles of paint/colourant, etc. His applicators included feathers/rags/artist brushes, etc. At the end of the job, you couldn't tell the doors weren't wood until you went up and tapped them with your finger. $600/door. $500/pillar. Absolutely incredible. Guy said there wasn't much of a market for it though. I can understand why.


Thanks...

Sounds about right ... I think the Area has a lot to do with the Market... Out in San Francisco Etc.... It is very Common to see Decorative Painting in Many homes.. 


Michael Tust


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

michael tust said:


> They Prefer to be called Eccentric .......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll remember to call my next "eccentric" customer that and see what happens


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks great,Michael. How will you touch it up when the cat scratches the crap out of it?


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

michael tust said:


> They Prefer to be called Eccentric .......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you know what the difference between a crazy person and an eccentric is?..........About a million bucks.


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

fauxlynn said:


> Looks great,Michael. How will you touch it up when the cat scratches the crap out of it?


Thanks Lynn,

I just couldn't Resist this project...... 


Michael Tust


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Have you tried the wood grainer even just messing with that blows my mind.


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

jason123 said:


> Have you tried the wood grainer even just messing with that blows my mind.


The Wood Grainer ?


Michael Tust


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

He's probably talking about those rubber rockers you can get just about anywhere. They are hit or miss IMO, some I have bought don't work correctly because they are warped or something. Quality control, I guess.


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

fauxlynn said:


> He's probably talking about those rubber rockers you can get just about anywhere. They are hit or miss IMO, some I have bought don't work correctly because they are warped or something. Quality control, I guess.


O....
Those things .... Yes I have tried them .... 

Jason they are interesting at first, but will only create minimum effects... A company called Advance,makes other patterns that I think you can create Sycamore .. Maybe Quartersawn too. 



Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

The Under Graining was a Fast Drying Acrylic to add some interest to the Limed Oak ... I sprayed a coat of Satin Varnish over that as I am using a Waterbase Glaze and want to make sure my Glaze will slide and not Disturb the Under Graining... 



Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Cat Tree Completed...

Looked Pretty Fair in The Clients Space. When I was working on it ... I Did the Under Graining Outside ,and the Second / Final Layer Inside,and it Seemed like I had Way Too Much Contrast... The lighting in the Room where the Tree Sits is a Bit Dark and Blue... Any Less of a Contrast May of been A Problem....

Always Have a Sample(s) as Your Guide.. 



Michael Tust


----------

